# Hello (and please help!)



## corybot (Mar 5, 2017)

Hello everyone. My name is Cory and I am 28. I am from Britain but live in California. I wouldn't really call myself a writer at this point but rather someone who wants to write. Badly. Problem is my writing skills are not the best. I have read lots of books about how to write but still I'm feeling paralyzed. I get little bits of ideas but never know how to develop them into somethings more. It's like my brain is in constant brain fart mode. Could it be I'm just not cut out for this? I've tried prompts but they haven't really helped. I do a little better at non fiction, journaling or blog posts for example, but I want to be more creative. I read and read and read everything I can get my hands on. Books and reading are my first love. Writing seems impossible to me. Ok, so I'm starting to waffle on. I hope I can make some friends here 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ArtBlinked (Mar 5, 2017)

Hi Cory and welcome! 

I'm pretty new here myself but I've found the community to be great. Very supportive with lots of experienced writers. 

Have you tried rp or taking turns writing a story with someone before? I wrote for fun a bit in high school but it never really picked up until a group of friends got me into story writing with them. We usually kept things pretty short so there wasn't much pressure and it gave me new perspective into other characters and their thought processes -helping me widen my own. 

It's just a thought. Without friends to write with I never would be as into writing as I am now.


----------



## corybot (Mar 5, 2017)

Hi ArtBlinked. Thank you soo much for taking the time to read and reply to my message. I have never thought of RP or writing with someone else like that before! Great ideas! I'm not sure where I could find someone to do that with, my very few friends (bit of an introvert here!) aren't really into writing. RP is interesting to me, I've never done it before though


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ArtBlinked (Mar 5, 2017)

Hey if you're really interested I wouldn't mind starting a story with you! We might be able to put it in the rpg section even if it's not a real rpg. What kind of writing are you most interested in?


----------



## corybot (Mar 5, 2017)

I would love to! I'm just super embarrassed by how bad and wooden my writing is. I read mostly YA, contemporary and crime/mystery


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## aj47 (Mar 5, 2017)

Hello and welcome. What do you see as your goal in terms of writing? Or, to put it another way, why do you think you want to try to write if you find it difficult?

You can share your writing with us once you level up to full membership (you are required to make ten substantive posts to become a member--it weeds out the bots, spammers, and scammers).  In the meantime, you may wish to join (or start) a writing discussion, give someone feedback on their writing or socialize in the Lounge.


----------



## ArtBlinked (Mar 5, 2017)

No worries! We all start somewhere and I promise not to judge if you don't mind putting up with my writing too  

I like to write in a very loose and forgiving style. Replies can be however long or short as you want and there's no set time you must reply. I figure if the story is fun it should lend itself to continue. The only hard and fast rule I have would be to stay pg-13 and no god-modding (controlling the other persons character) otherwise go crazy. 

I enjoy YA too! General fiction, science fiction, mystery and fantasy is all fun for me. Do you have some favorite writers?

And let me know if all that sounds good to you. If you'd rather wait or just check out the different forum sections that's fine too.  

Sent from my SM-G860P using Tapatalk


----------



## H.Brown (Mar 5, 2017)

Hello and welcome Cory,

Try not to beat yourself up too much about your struggles with writing, everyone is different so don't give up yet. 

We are a pretty friendly bunch here who all like to help others, us mentors (our names are in purple) are here to lend a helpping hand as well. I see that artblinked has taken you under their wing, which is awesome. However if you need anything just send me a pm I eil help in anyway that I can.

Have you tried a writng excersize called free writing before?

You say you enjoy reading YA so do I  what are your top 5 books/authors?

Enjoy looking around the forum I know it can be a big place at first. Once you have got to grips check out the groups as we have some Ithink will benefit yourself, so as new writers bunch or young writers.(links are in my signature below.)

See you around the forums.


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Mar 5, 2017)

As mentioned, everyone's journey into writing is different-- so do not despair. Just work at it and see how it develops!

You can ask us mentors (Mentor Directory) questions if you feel the need.

Be sure to look around the forum. There are a lot of posts that you might find intrigue you and, I daresay, might even spark some creativity.

Cheers!


----------



## corybot (Mar 5, 2017)

ArtBlinked said:


> No worries! We all start somewhere and I promise not to judge if you don't mind putting up with my writing too
> 
> I like to write in a very loose and forgiving style. Replies can be however long or short as you want and there's no set time you must reply. I figure if the story is fun it should lend itself to continue. The only hard and fast rule I have would be to stay pg-13 and no god-modding (controlling the other persons character) otherwise go crazy.
> 
> ...



This sounds very good! Thank you for being so kind  I really love George Orwell, Sarah J Mass, Stephen King, Rick Rordian (sp?)they are who come to mind right now. I also really want to read more fantasy and science fiction


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



astroannie said:


> Hello and welcome. What do you see as your goal in terms of writing? Or, to put it another way, why do you think you want to try to write if you find it difficult?
> 
> You can share your writing with us once you level up to full membership (you are required to make ten substantive posts to become a member--it weeds out the bots, spammers, and scammers).  In the meantime, you may wish to join (or start) a writing discussion, give someone feedback on their writing or socialize in the Lounge.



Right now I just want to write for fun and learn more about the craft. Maybe someday I would like to have something self published but I think that would be a long way off. I love creating, I draw/art and would like to write because it's another way to express myself 

Thanks for the tips!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



H.Brown said:


> Hello and welcome Cory,
> 
> Try not to beat yourself up too much about your struggles with writing, everyone is different so don't give up yet.
> 
> ...



Thank you for such a kind welcome! Hello 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



danielstj said:


> As mentioned, everyone's journey into writing is different-- so do not despair. Just work at it and see how it develops!
> 
> You can ask us mentors (Mentor Directory) questions if you feel the need.
> 
> ...



Thank you for the encouragement 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



corybot said:


> This sounds very good! Thank you for being so kind  I really love George Orwell, Sarah J Mass, Stephen King, Rick Rordian (sp?)they are who come to mind right now. I also really want to read more fantasy and science fiction
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Also a definite yes to the ground rules 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ArtBlinked (Mar 5, 2017)

corybot said:


> This sounds very good! Thank you for being so kind  I really love George Orwell, Sarah J Mass, Stephen King, Rick Rordian (sp?)they are who come to mind right now. I also really want to read more fantasy and science fiction
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Great! I'll get a thread set up in a bit and send you the link. This should be fun! 

Oh, and since you mention Rick Riordian I've been meaning to read his Lightning Thief books! Also I'm a fan of how Steven King writes, he's so good at making pretty much anything sound interesting. It's what I aspire to.

Sent from my SM-G860P using Tapatalk


----------



## sas (Mar 6, 2017)

Cory,

This is my personal experience with writing.
First I must have something I *need *​to write. "I want to write" never enters my mind.


----------



## GaryM (Mar 21, 2017)

Cory,

Welcome!  I'm new here too, and like you was struggling to find my way when it came to writing.  I am an avid blogger and as my Bride and friends say I have the gift of gab. Sometimes I'm not sure if that's a good thing or bad.    They all made me realize that if I can blog about my passion (flying) I can write about it. 

The others that have posted have provided so many great ideas for us newbies.  I hope you find that confidence to put it on paper. I decided to run with my experiences that I blog about and it started to just flow, maybe it was just me in my comfort zone.   

Wishing you the best!!

Gary


----------



## Jenwales (Mar 21, 2017)

Hi, welcome to the forum. 
What's the problem mainly, starting a story or having an idea? Ideas are everywhere, from a conversation heard in the street to something on the news. Once you have an idea you have various ways to expand it. Ask What if? questions or mind map. Whatever works for you.
Keep a notebook with ideas. Once you get into the habit of thinking or finding them it will come easily. 

If you are struggling just to write sit down, get your pen and paper or your laptop or whatever and set a timer. You can set a timer on goggle or use your phone. Set it for 5 minutes and write non-stop for 5 mins. You know even if it's rubbish, just 5mins non-stop. This works for me. You can ever use a prompt or maybe flick through pictures online and see if that helps. A picture of a person might make you ask who are they and what do they do? Write about that for 5 mins. 
(An ebook that I got into with exercises back to creative writing school:- https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00GJN576E/

Once you've written something put it away and come back to it in a week. I love finding a story from a while ago and finding that it's not as bad as I thought or finding a new idea for it.

You can read as many books on writing as you want, I've realised myself that it's practice and getting the words down that is the best thing. Even if it's terrible, it's better to have written something than to have sat down reading about it. And make sure when you do write a story you finish it! I have a lot of stories stuck in the rewrite stage, that's where I am, rewriting a lot of started stories.


----------



## SilverMoon (Mar 21, 2017)

Welcome, Cory! You've entered the door of the best Writing Home around. I've made great friends here and have learned more from WF than when majoring in English Lit in college. To get comfy I'd suggest checking out *The Lounge *where you'll get to know people on a more casual basis.
http://www.writingforums.com/forums/23-The-Lounge


Sas, made a comment I like - what do you* need *to write as opposed to what you *want* to write. Words we tell ourselves are so important. For me "need" implies "passion"! And you sound like one determined, passionate writer in the making.

Oh, *"Writing Discussion"* is also a great place. Members just like you with questions.
http://www.writingforums.com/forums/14-Writing-Discussion

All the best!


----------



## AnnPreston (Mar 22, 2017)

Hey,

I totally understand what you mean about not feeling like a writer.  I love writing but I never feel as though I am good enough at it.  My husband says I am writer because I write.  So that would make you a writer too! I would glad to be read some of your stuff I have been on a lot of forums and have been critiqued many times on my work, with writing I find that you are always learning new things and how to better your writing.


----------

